# خطوط روعة لأول مرة تشوفها للمصممين والمح&#1578



## ++sameh++ (7 يونيو 2006)

*خطوط روعة لأول مرة تشوفها للمصممين والمح&#1578*








اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## ++sameh++ (7 يونيو 2006)

اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## ++sameh++ (7 يونيو 2006)

اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## ++sameh++ (7 يونيو 2006)

اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## ++sameh++ (7 يونيو 2006)

اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل







اضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*لو سمحت اخى العزيز تفهمنى *
*احنا بنعمل بيه ايه الخطوط ديه*
*اصل اختك فهمها بطىء*


----------



## ><)))))*> (7 يونيو 2006)

*خطوط حلوة قوي يا سامح*

*دية خطوط يا جومانة بتركب على الكمبوتير في فولدر اسمة*
*fonts*

*علشان لو بتستخدمي برنامج بتاع رسم ممكن تضيفي الخطوط دية في كتاباتك على الصور او اي حاجة*


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*انا كدة فهمت *
*شكرا جدا يا شيرو على التوضيح ربنا يخليك*


----------



## pola (7 يونيو 2006)

اية الجمال دة يا سامح


شكرا ليك كتير


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 يونيو 2006)

*شكراً ليكم أخوتى الأحباء ، واعتقد بعد شرح شيرو مش هاقدر اضيف حاجة ، انا مثلا بستخدم الفوتوشوب فى التصميمات ، اقدر اضيف الفونتات ديه ، زى فونت كوكا كولا مثلا او فورد لأن الفونتات ديه لماركات عالمية وبكدة لما اجى اكتب حاجة اقدر استخدم الفونت ده ، ارجو ان قد اوضحت ولو قدر بسيط من سؤالك ، شكراً ليكم يا أحبة .*


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *انا كدة فهمت *
> *شكرا جدا يا شيرو على التوضيح ربنا يخليك*


 
*العفو يا جومانة:flowers:* *ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*اه انا فهمت كدة اكتر *
*شكرا ليك يا سامح على الموضوع العسل ده*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ro0ofa (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا مان


----------



## ارووجة (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسي اوي على الخطوط الجميلة دي


----------



## meme85 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*خطوط جميلة جدا , ميرسي ليك يا سامح.*


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*خطوط جميلة جدا عاشت ايدك ربنا يقويك ويباركك علمود تجيبلنا 
مواضيع مفيدة وجميلة  تقبل تحياتي †*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (23 نوفمبر 2006)

_جميل اوى يا سامح

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعبك الكبير دة

اخوك الصغير/ جـــــــو_


----------



## mahy (6 مارس 2007)

واااااااااو مجموعة رائعة ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسس ساامح


----------



## hgs (10 مارس 2007)

gamda gdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
merci begad


----------

